# Calentamiento 7805



## pumpfever (Ene 20, 2008)

De antemano gracias por la ayuda, lo que ocurre es k tengo una fuente simetrica que me convierte la CA a 24V a 1 amp, para regular a 5v conecto en el protoboard un 7805 lo que ocurre es que por ejemplo al conectar al voltaje de salida y a tierra un potenciometro y variar su resistencia el 7805 se sobrecalienta, porque ocurre esto? como puedo evitar que se caliente?  porque se sobrecalienta? les agredezco mucho su ayuda, soy novato


----------



## Vick (Ene 20, 2008)

Es normal, la caida de tensiona es muy alta, el regulador se va a calentar al bajar tanto el voltaje.

Ademas de eso influye la corriente que pasa atrvés de él, si vas a usar cerca de un amper o mas debes montarlo en un disipador de calor.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 20, 2008)

hola
acabo de ver este circuito subido por el compañero Fogonazo, mira a ver si pudieses implementarlo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/88183/


----------



## pumpfever (Ene 20, 2008)

Gracias por los comments, lo que hice fue conectar una resistencia de 210 ohms a tierra en el pin de tierra del 7805, según yo para disipar potencia solamente pero me llevo la sorpresa de que así no se calienta para nada el 7805 ni la resistencia, y puedo variar el voltaje que me proporciona el 7805 con el potenciometro a tierra, sin siquiera calentarse el 7805, alguien me puede explicar porqué ocurre eso? gracias


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 20, 2008)

que se caliente un poco es normal, pero se comienza a correr riesgo si sobrapasa los 70 grados  asi que  colocale un buen disipador, o dos 7805 en palalelo, eso dividiria la carga...


saludos....


----------



## zgouki (Mar 17, 2009)

Amigos, nose si es correcto q postee esta pregunta aqui, pero lo hago tratando de no abrir un tema nuevo.
Pienso cosntruir la siguiente fuente de poder:







Con la diferencia que en vez de usar un transformador de 6V 1A, voy a usar uno de 6V 3A.
Mi duda era la siguiente: Esta bien si a la fuente anterior le agrego tantos 7805 (supongamos 2 mas) para asi poder tener una corriente de salida de la fuente?
Y si es asi, es posible que el circuito sea el siguiente? :






Cualquier sugerencia o modificacion porfavor haganmela saber.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## electrodan (Mar 17, 2009)

Es mejor en un tema nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> .....Con la diferencia que en vez de usar un transformador de 6V 1A, voy a usar uno de 6V 3A.
> Mi duda era la siguiente: Esta bien si a la fuente anterior le agrego tantos 7805 (supongamos 2 mas) para asi poder tener una corriente de salida de la fuente?.....


Veo que tu segunda vocación es complicarte la vida !
Tiene un transformador de 3 A, rectificas con un puente de 6 o 12 A
Quieres mas corriente del regulador para aprovechar mejor el transformador, en lugar del LM7805 un *LM350K*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 17, 2009)

Hola.
No es aconsejable poner 2 ó más reguladores de voltaje en paralelo, ya que no exiten dos reguladores de voltaje exactamente idénticos, claro que se puede edecuar el circuito, para poder poner dos ó más reguladores en paralelo.
Otra opción es agregar  un transistor reforzador de corriente al regulador, también puedes usar un regulador de mayor capacidad de corriente (LM350, LM338).

Chao.
Elaficionado.
Nota: En el circuito que haz publicado, debes poner un condensador electrolítico de gran capacidad (2200uF  ó más) como condensador de entrada.


----------



## zgouki (Mar 18, 2009)

Gracias por sus repuesta. Al final, el transformador que consegui va a ser de 6VCA 2A (de todos modos la corriente que necesito en realidad apenas supera el ampere, pero mas vale asegurar). Estuve averiguando por los LM350 y 338 y aca no los consigo en ningun lado   . Sin embargo he leìdo por allì que un 7805 con un buen disipador puede llegar a soportar corrientes superiores al ampere. Es esto cierto? Hay algun regulador para 5V y que soporte 2A?



> Elaficionado.
> Nota: En el circuito que haz publicado, debes poner un condensador electrolítico de gran capacidad (2200uF ó más) como condensador de entrada.



Gracias Elaficionado por tu respuesta. Donde coloco este condensador ?

Y por ultimo, para no andar enrredandome, les comento lo que quiero hacer: es exactamente la misma matriz de leds de 7x32 de esta página http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Matriz_de_LEDS_de_7x32 solo que lo pienso construir con leds azules, que consumen más (25ma para ser exactos), por lo tanto (y corrijanme si me equivoco) al circuito de la imagen que esta mas abajo hay que reemplazarles las resistencias de las salidas de los 74LS164 y ademas colocar un transformador mas poderoso (el de 6VCA 2A) pero tenia miedo de que volara algo.






Cualquier ayuda sera agradecida.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por sus repuesta. Al final, el transformador que consegui va a ser de 6VCA 2A (de todos modos la corriente que necesito en realidad apenas supera el ampere, pero mas vale asegurar). Estuve averiguando por los LM350 y 338 y aca no los consigo en ningun lado   . Sin embargo he leìdo por allì que un 7805 con un buen disipador puede llegar a soportar corrientes superiores al ampere. Es esto cierto? Hay algun regulador para 5V y que soporte 2A?


*LM350K*

Si tu transformador es de 6VCA para conocer la tensión que dará rectificado y filtrado se aplica: 
VCC = √2 * VCA ==> VCC = 1,4142 * 6VCA  = *8,5 VCC*
Pero a este valor debemos descontar la caída interna de los diodos rectificadores 1,2VCC, o sea que nos quedan *7,3VCC*
El LM7805 se aconseja que trabaje con 3 V de caída interna mínima, y tu solo tienes 2,3V (7,3VCC -  5VCC)
*Estamos muy justos*

El electrolítico (2 de 4700uF) se colocan en paralelo (Respetando la polaridad) con el cerámico de 100nF que esta a la izquierda del regulador.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola.
Algo como esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zgouki (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok gracias por sus respuestas    . Voy a intentar conseguir un transformador de 7VCA o mas...ahora la duda que tengo: Si el circuito entero llega a consumir 1 o 1,2 Amperes....lo soportara el 7805? 
no puedo agregarle algo para evitar el sobrecalentamiento, ademas del disipador? (por ahi lei que tmb se suele poner transistores de potencia para uumentar la corriente nominal que puede llegar a entregar el 7805 o algo asi)
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2009)

El LM7805 corta por sobre-consumo a mas de 1A

Puedes tratar de conseguir el *L7805* que es de 1,5A
o puedes colocar un *LM317* que es un regulador ajustable de 1,5A y "ajustarlo" a 5V


----------



## zgouki (Abr 1, 2009)

Che, los invito a ver esta imagen:




www.zagrosrobotics.com/sonar.htm
Ahora bien....esto es posible (es recomendable), o es cualquiera?  
Saben....busco y busco información confirmatoria de si un regulador se puede poner en paralelo o no y la verdad que hay 2 bandos opuestos: los que dicen que si y los que dicen que no  
Según este post SI:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuentes-detalles-constructivos.htm
En mi caso serían solo 2 reguladores nada mas....
Otros recomiendan el uso de transistores de potencia:




http://www.ladelec.com/teoria/tutor...ntar-amperaje-en-reguladores-78xx-y-79xx.html
Al final....que debo hacer? Estaría bueno la opinión de alguien que haya probado alguna de estas configuraciones y comente sus experiencias...
Lo unico que necesito es una fuente regulada de 5Vcc, 1,5A...y si se puede hacer con 7805 mejor (ya que son baratos)
Bueno, un saludo para todos


PD: Ah! Me olvidaba...puede ser que dependiendo del fabricante un 78XX soporte mas o menos corriente? Chequeen esta pag: http://www.sycelectronica.com.ar/circuitos integrados.php#REGULADORES Y REF. DE TENSION / SWITCHING
Segun ese proveedor, el 7805 TO220 puede llegar a soportar 1.5A.....
 
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes usar el LM317 , con R1= 120 ohm, R2= 360 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zgouki (Abr 1, 2009)

Gracias elaficionado por responder. de todos modos ya me habian dicho algo parecida....sucede que no me animo a usar el 317 (mas que nada por el tema de la regualciòn del voltaje), y como voy a alimentar PICs necesito que sean 5V justos....El otro tema es: como calculo el Heatsink (disipador) que debo colocarle al LM317 ? tiene que ser muy grande? Has construido algun circuito que te haya entregado por lo menos 1,5A y no te haya vallado con este integrado, como para postearlo?

Una ultima duda...es posible "dividir" el circuito en 2 para poder usar 2 7805 independientes? (sigo con el 7805 )
Es decir, supongamos que tenga un circuito que consuma unos 800mA y el otro 500mA y que estan comunicados solo por transistores....no puedo unir las masas de los 7805 y ya (donde pase por un 7805 800mA y por el otro 500mA) ?
Es correcta mi deducción?
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola.
Sí puede poner dos 7805, uno alimenta una parte del circuito y el otro a otra parte. Las tierras pueden ser comunes. Lo importante es no poner los 7805 en paralelo.
El dibujo te muestra un manera de conectar los 7805 sin estar en paralelo alimentando dos partes del mismo circuito (la resistencia y el led representan las partes que forman el circuito).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhon jIRO LOPEZ (Ago 9, 2009)

buenas tardes amigos quiero hacer una pregunta tengo una fuente de 20 voltios quiero regularla con un 7805 para alimentar un voltimetro digital mi pregunta es el 7805 cuanto voltaje resiste gracias de ante mano jhon j


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 9, 2009)

podrias armar lo que adjunto, creo que podrias sacarle alrededor de 6A sin problemas


----------



## jhon jIRO LOPEZ (Ago 10, 2009)

gracias al foro


----------



## jhon jIRO LOPEZ (Ago 12, 2009)

buenas compañeros quiero una pequeña ayuda¡ construi una fuente regulada de 5 voltios con los siguientes elementos ·con un puente de de diodos de 2 amperios un condensdor de 2200 uf 25v, 1uf 25v, 0.1uf 50v desistencia de 220 1/2  y el L7805 la entrada es de 15 voltios" cuando mido el voltaje ya regulado mide 10 v ¿quiero saber porque me mide 10v y los 5 que necesito me podrian ayudar gracias de ante mano al foro attjhon


----------



## jhon jIRO LOPEZ (Ago 12, 2009)

cuando mido el voltaje solo mide 10 voltios y no mide los 5 que necesito gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola.
Lo que se ocurre que no haz puesto bien los terminales de regulador.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/178427/

el orden de los terminales o patas del regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhon jIRO LOPEZ (Ago 13, 2009)

ok gracias ya pude armar la fuente quedo perfecta 


att jhon j


----------



## josb86 (Jul 9, 2012)

como están, tengo un circuito y lo estoy alimentando con un L7805cv a la entrada tiene 12V, mi problema es que se calienta abrí el circuito y medí corriente y solo esta suministrando 170mA lo cual esta muy por debajo de lo que dice el manual que creo son 500mA. Es normal que se caliente tanto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2012)

Veamos, la potencia disipada es la caída de tensión sobre el dispositivo multiplicada por la corriente del dispositivo.

12V - 5V = 7V

7V * 0,170A = *1,19W*

Sip, va a calentar bastante, necesita un disipador.


----------



## josb86 (Jul 9, 2012)

gracias, bueno colocare el mas grande que encuentre


----------

